# Heißkleber auf Felgen?



## gonzo_trial (11. Mai 2002)

So, ich hab das mal inem Englischen Forum gelesen, Kleberbremsbeläge. Da bohrt man 3 -4 löcher in die Bremsbeläge und füllt da heißkleber rein, das hab ich gemacht und hat auch gut funktionier aber hat nicht lange gehalten, nun stellt sich mir die Frage, Einfach des Rad drehen und ne dünne Schicht Heißkleber auf die Felgenflanke? Ich will mir meine Felgen nicht versauen!!! 

Gibs hier nen verrückten, der das probiert, besonders bei nässe solls besser bremsen und währ ja nich so verschleißend wie anflexen und man müßt nich immer den reifen abmachen zum Flexen ...

Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (11. Mai 2002)

probiers doch einfach aus.......kannst ihn ja wechmachen, wenn's schoisse is......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (11. Mai 2002)

nahr hab keine eigene heißklebepistole im haus!!!
hat mein onkel und der wohnt zu weit wech!

Ronny


----------



## LoonSky (11. Mai 2002)

Ich versuchs! Aber erst morgen. Also wie muss ich das genau machen? einfach son ne 'Wurst' draufkleben? Krischt man das wieder ab?

Greetz,
Tom


----------



## gonzo_trial (11. Mai 2002)

Naja, obgehn hmmm .... 

Abbremsen bestimmt!

also du machst das so, du legst dein bike hin so das sich das rad frei drehen läßt.
dann steckst schonmal die Heißkleberpistole in die Steckdose und läßt die richtig gut heiß werden, und dann drehst schnell das rad un machst ne dünne schicht gleichmäßig auf die felge das von beide seiten, dann austrocknen lassen gehtja schnell udn dann bremsen und biken.

aber nich ne zudicke wurst! damit nich gleich die beläge aner felge schleifen oderso sondern nur hauchdünn!

Sollt eigentlich so sein wie teer in entwa nur bei Regen besser, Kolefonium, das zeugs zum Löten soll ja auch gehn aber richtig endgoil Quietschen 

Ronny
Ronny


----------



## BlueIceDragon (11. Mai 2002)

Ich mach's kurz: Der Kleber wird nicht heben


----------



## gonzo_trial (11. Mai 2002)

heben?


----------



## ChrisKing (11. Mai 2002)

heben = halten


----------



## gonzo_trial (11. Mai 2002)

wieso sollt der nich aufder Felge halten, naklarmachter das, der hält überall!

Außerdem wollmer nich die Bremsbeläge auf die Felge kleben sondern nur den Kleber frei auf der felge halten lassen und wenn man bremst erwärmt sich das zeugs und bremst endgoil!

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (11. Mai 2002)

des funzt nie, da hast ja null dosierbarkeit mit so ner pampe auf der Felge. ausserdem wird sich das nich so sehr erwärmen dass es weicher wird und besser bremst. höchstens wenn man lange dauerhaft bremst, beim bergabfahren z.b. 

Chris


----------



## gonzo_trial (11. Mai 2002)

hm also in den bremsbelägen hatte sich dadurch ne hauchdünne schicht auf der felge gebildet und des hat hammergut gebremst und besserdosierbar als teer!

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoonSky (12. Mai 2002)

So hab das Zeusch jetzt druff. Geh jetzt mal ein bissle in die City. Heute Nachmittag kommt der Bericht. Bor das Zeugs das quitscht wie sau!


----------



## LoonSky (12. Mai 2002)

Also mein Resulatat:

Es bremst besser als Teer. Dafür muss man es aber schon richtig eingefahren haben. Nach ca 2 Std. 'richtigem' fahren, ist der Kleber wieder unten. Ich weis nicht, ob ich mir jedesmal die Arbeit mache. Da drehe ich doch lieber das Rad, und halte Bitumen dran.
Es bremst auch super bei Nässe!

Greetz,
Tom

So ich geh noch en bissle Trialen...


----------



## ABCFreak (12. Mai 2002)

Hat das ganze einen höheren Verschleiß an Felge, Bremsbelägen etc. zu Folge?

ABCFreak


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Mai 2002)

Flexen hat auch ne höherem Vershcleiß an allem zu folge, da spielts bei Heißkleber keine rolle!!!

Ronny


----------



## ABCFreak (12. Mai 2002)

??????
Muss man um das mit dem Heisskleber ausnutzen zu können die Felge anflexen?
Ich dachte einfach draufmachen  
Mhh irgendwie steh ich grad aufm Schlauch...


ABCFreak


----------



## Jerry (12. Mai 2002)

Dafür das das  nur 2h hält, da nehm ich lieber auch bitume und hau mir das zeugs auf die felge - weniger zeit, weniger geld!!

Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Mai 2002)

Ja und was macht man im wettkampf wenns regnet?


----------



## LoonSky (12. Mai 2002)

Also keine Ahnung, ob der Verschleiß jetzt viel höher ist. Nur eins weis ich, auf nem Wettbewerb sieht das bestimmt Cool aus, wenn sich 30 Trialer, eine Steckdose für die Pistole teilen müssten. Achso wer es ausprobieren will, der sollte die Felgen vorher gut reinigen! Sonst hält des nicht.

Hat einer von euch schon Versucht silikon auf die Felgen zu schmieren? Müsst doch auch funxen.


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Mai 2002)

Also silikon wird bestimmt nicht halten, um ehrlich zu sein, einmal bremsen und runter!!!

Und Felge reinigen, meine Felge reinige ich immer wenn die Bremsleistung nachläßt und das ist dann fast täglich!


Was noch funzt an Bremsleistungserhöhung  Klarlack also so plastisches zeugt und Kolefornium wobei ich letzteres nicht ausprobieren will, das is irgendwie zu krass! Aber ich denk Heißkleber is nochs beste von den hier genannten!

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (14. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *
> Und Felge reinigen, meine Felge reinige ich immer wenn die Bremsleistung nachläßt und das ist dann fast täglich!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ray (14. Mai 2002)

Wenn die Bremsen auf einmal nichtmehr ziehen liegts an der Technik oder dem mangelnden Style =)

think about it


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. Mai 2002)

Es liegt einfach dadranne, das alle hirnies unbedingt sone scönen Löcher inner Felge antatschen müßen und so die ganze Felgenflanke fettig machen, außerdem lagert sich mitderzeit schnell bremsabrieb an der wirkt sich negativ aus.

Probierts mal, ich bin lange normale Felgen mit Montybeläge ohne Teer oder Flexen ... gefahren und das hat endgeil gezogen!!!

Nur dadurch, das die Felge absolut Fettfrei war!

Fingerabdrücke reichen schon ums kaputtzumachen!

Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (16. Mai 2002)

Hi,

sach mal wie hast du das zeug wieder runterbekommen?

Hattest du danach wieder die selbe Bremsleistung wie vor dem "kleben"?

Hab heute bei Freuden ein Heißkleber gesehen und da hab ich gedacht.....

@ Gonzo.....kann man das zeugs auch in die Ritzen der Magura Beläge schmieren?


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Mai 2002)

Also ich hattes so gelesen, das man in die maguralächer in jedes quadrat nen loch reinbohrt und da den heißkleber reinkleben (mit der Pistole reindrücken) soll.

Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (17. Mai 2002)

isch hobs jetzt mal ausprobiert...........SUPER bremsleistung.........der einzige Nachteil ist, dass das Rad blockiert und man es nurnoch schwer freibekommt.........  

ich hab nen bobbel auf die Felge und dann mit nem Spies versucht ne hauchdünne Schicht hinzubekommen (verstrichen)

ich versuchs nochmal später.......vielleicht hat sich ja was geändert.....so zufällig 

ich hab jetzt kein Bock des runterzu kratzen......


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Mai 2002)

dann is die schicht wohl zu dick!?

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (17. Mai 2002)

dünner hinbekommen ist schwer......sehr schwer.......


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Mai 2002)

richtig dünn wirds mit löchern im bremsbelag.

ich hatte dasmal mit schwarzen ausprobiert. aber ich glaub die 3mm löcher waren zu klein, probiere irgendwann mal 5mm löcher aus. evtl. auchmal einen komplett aus heißkleber gießen, aber ich denke der währe nach einem wettkampf wech oderso  Aber wenns zieht, was sollts!?

Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (18. Mai 2002)

so jetzt hab ichs mim Teppichmesser in Fusselarbeit wieder runtergemacht und die Beläge gesäubert........

Und jetzt hab ich bessere Bremsleistung.....ist nicht so gut dosierbar und die Beläge bleiben beim loslassen des Bremshebels doch ein wenig hängen........


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Mai 2002)

alsö könnt man sagen, heißkleber pur auf felge ist nicht zu empfehlen, sondern besser in die beläge, damit man immer ne gleichmäßige dünne schicht hat!?

Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (18. Mai 2002)

absolut nicht zu empfehlen........wie es in den Bremsbeläge ist weis ich net.........


----------



## gangstarr (22. Mai 2002)

Der Kleber wird schon halten. Fragt sich nur wie lange. Es muss ein Kleber sein, der viel stärker ist. Allerdings würde ich mir darüber im klaren sein, dass wenn die Felgen ein wenig erhitzt werden, dass der Kleber auch warm wird und folglich sicht verflüssigt bzw. cremig wird. Wenn du bremst und nicht sofort loslässt kann es sein, dass sich ein paar Teile unnötig verkleben.
Ich frage mich wirklich, ob man so die Performence erhöhen kann.


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. Mai 2002)

klares Ja, mitner ganz dünnen schicht bringts in jedem fall was.

Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (22. Mai 2002)

also ich hab jetzt die Felge von dem zeugs befreit, aber natürlich ganz abbekomme ich das nicht........und es ist goil..........satte Power

gut die Dosierbarkeit leidet aber das geht für mich in Ordnung....

jetzt muss ich nurnoch eine bessere "Methode" herausfinden, wie ich das schnell hinbekomme......

hab mal meine alten Beläge gelöchert (zweimal die seite) und heißkleber reingemacht........am HR......da hat es keine Wirkung.....

ich muss es nochmal vorne ausprobieren.....


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. Mai 2002)

Keine Wirkung? Löcher?

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (22. Mai 2002)

ich hab in die mittleren zwei Blöcke von den "normalen" schwarzen Belägen Löcher mit der Bohrmaschine gemacht (falls es jmd nachmachen will: ganz langsam drehen sonst franzt das so aus)

Vorne lässt die Bremsleistung nach.....jetzt muss ich mal schauen wie ich des wieder so goil hinbekomm.........

ich berichte dann......


----------



## tingeltangeltill (23. Mai 2002)

hi,


@gonzo:

wie gross hast du denn die Löcher gemacht?

Wie reinigst du deine Felgen (mit was für nem Mittel)?


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Mai 2002)

Also wir hatte 4 Löcher a 3mm Gemacht aber ich glaub so 2 5mm löcher kommen bestimmt besser!?

Reinigen tu ich meine Felgen ab sofort mit Fensterreiniger 

Ronny


----------

